# 06 diesel F350 unique Fan clutch question



## bspan27801 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a F350 6.0 Auto Diesel CrewCab short bed FX4 Lariat, single rear wheels. When I ordered my truck I got everything I could get except for the snow plow prep package. I ordered the 20" wheel package and by doing that I could not get the snow plow prep package, I don't know why, but I was told because of the 20" wheels. Now when I ordered the truck, I ordered the dual alternators, and the heavy service front springs. The snow plow prep package has three things with it, 130 amp alt, heavy service front springs, and a unique fan clutch. So I have everything except the unique fan clutch. I purchased a Fisher Xblade 7.6 (got that size for smaller driveways I do) and love it. I have noticed that my fan clutch runs a lot more than I ever heard it before. I have only heard in come on while towing my 27ft camper on hot days in the summer. Anyway I hear it just when I am driving down the road for a while or stop and start out from a red light with the plow attached. Does the unique fan clutch make a big difference? Nobody seems to know anything about it good or bad around here. Can I install one? Do I have the harness on my truck, or the computer that runs it? It has never over heated but the fan runs alot.
Any info would be great if your a ford guy or service person. 

The next question will the rubber deflector help with the air while driving down thew road. Or any suggestions? I do run it low and usally angled. 
Thanks again and have a great day!!! :waving:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

my 03 cummins had the check engine light come on while plowing but went off then i brought it to my buddy to scan and the code came up with the fan clutch and i wasnt really paying attention but if thsi is a problem i think ill need to get some more info out of him


----------



## bspan27801 (Feb 20, 2007)

any info would be great. Someone has to know something about this!!!


----------



## bspan27801 (Feb 20, 2007)

There has to be somebody out there that nows about this, just somebody!!!!


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

ive got an 02 7.3 liter i am not sure but it sounds like you have a fan clutch already there. my truck does the same thing at totallly random times the thing roars until i get to second gear and then stops just kkep an eye on the temp gauge the hotter the motor gets the more frequent the fan will turn on not sure if that answers the question 


ps that big yellow sheet of metal blocking the radiator has something to do with it i tried to take my truckwith plow on to my cottage about 50 mile away and had to stop 2 times to let motor cool down lowering the plow seemed to help a little but not much


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have noticed the same fan issue on my 07 f-350 w/ V-10. I couldn't order my truck becasue it was right when ford stopped taking 07 orders and the dealer had to find one that fit my needs. It was hard to find a reg cab V- 10 like I wanted. Needless to say it had everything but the plow prep package and that did worry me. The dealer told me since it had all of the heavy service options it had everything that was in the plow prep option. I never really gave it much thought untill I heard the fan kick on rolling down the highway. That thing sure does roar when it turns on ! My temp guages never move so I guess it is just doing what it is supposed to do. My 03 w/ 5.4 never seemed to do this. If I ever see my temp guage start to move I will just put a air foil on my blizzard. That will definately keep it from getting too warm!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might just be a more heavy duty clutch then stock,
With the plow on the clutch will engage more due to air flow blockage and working the truck harder at low speeds.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine does the same thing with the plow on, I actually pegged the temp guage one day, called the shop they suggest going to a bigger fan and clutch. May do it next winter..


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

Ford has a TSB stating that overheating can occur with a plow installed on a non plow package 6.0L. They say to just install the plow prep fan clutch.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to ask this, how can average people find out about the TSB's and the ford techs know nothing about them? Or is that a trick of the dealer so they don't have to do work for free?


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

The reason I know is that I pay to the have TSB's sent to me. Tech's working for free does not apply to this situation, as the TSB states that customer's would need to pay for this repair. As far as Ford is concerned you should have bought a truck with the plow prep package.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

06 F350 6.0 - Does the same thing until I remove the Blizzard air dam. Then shes good to go..


----------



## natlancaster (Nov 7, 2006)

The 6.0 fan clutch is electronic controlled by the PCM> All thats needed is a flash program (Dealer)to change the strategy for snow plowing. There were some issues with the fan turning backwards (with the plow on screwing up the airflow) when the fan was basically disengaged. I believe the difference is with the plow strategy,the fan is somewhat engaged at all times and may be commanded to engage sooner. I haven't had it done,but no overheats either. When the fan is fully engaged,I believe the flow reaches appx 10,000 CFM.

Nat


----------

